

5,000-Year-Old Artificial Eye Found on Iran-Afghan Border (2007) - rokhayakebe
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,253221,00.html

======
viggity
does anyone else get bummed out when there is an article on some really cool
discovery and there isn't a picture of the damn thing?

~~~
coderdude
That is the mark of traditional media on the Web.

Although not as disappointing, what is the obsession with low-res imagery on
these sites?

